
Bracket Computing - davepeck
https://www.brkt.com
======
e3pi
Not open source? As many times as it's going to take, these people will get
the message. I grabbed the "Bracket Computing Cell" transparency PNG to mash
into something later. That's my take on it.

------
xi_an
Its not open source so why should I care? Also the website is really bad and
doesn't give much real information beyond buzz words without real digging.
What is your target audience, is it us? The page doesn't feel like it, it
feels like it was targeted towards business people who don't know much about
computers and like hearing buzz words.

~~~
kolev
I agree. No open source, no thank you.

